# Soon to be first time owner of GSD



## EdmundJ (Jan 21, 2012)

Hi! It will be my frist time to visit a breeder of GSD in Michigan just a few hours outside of detroit michigan. My wife and I are newly weds and both are in the medical field. At times we do work long hours but I am getting to a point where I will be able to spend more time at home than at the hospital. Although we are not planning to have kids just yet, we would like to have a puppy for companionship and protection. We are looking to find a puppy to be in our home by july 2012. I have been researching for a honorable/trust worthy breeder for a while. I believe through peer reviews that I have found a well respected breeder. I am seeking tips and advice as to what I should expect for my first time visit with the breeder.

1) What should I expect during the first meeting?
2) What are some red flags to look out for?
3) How much stock does one put on puppy gaurantees? 1 year vs life time.

Thank you in advance for your help!


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

find a reputable breeder and forget about the protection.
you protect your dog.



EdmundJ said:


> Although we are not planning to have kids just yet, we would like to have a puppy for companionship and protection.


----------



## EdmundJ (Jan 21, 2012)

Good Point! Thanks.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

I agree with doggiedad! Forget about the 'protection' and work on finding a 'responsible' breeder that has a program you support and dogs you love!

Have you seen this site yet? The more you read and remember from it the more impressed a good breeder will be with you (and more able to weed out poor breeders for YOU) http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/welcome-gsd-faqs-first-time-owner/162231-how-find-puppy.html <--click that

And make sure you read up on Welcome to the GSD/FAQ's for the first time owner - German Shepherd Dog Forums

GOOD LUCK!


----------



## EdmundJ (Jan 21, 2012)

Thanx Maggie, I read your recommended links before I met the breeder today. It was very inciteful. I appreciate the tips. She has some amazing pupps. I was able to meet the sire and dam as well. Well socialized and great temperment.


----------



## tmnamba (May 4, 2010)

Things I would look for BTW in a finding a good breeder is;

The number of litters they have, I don't want a breeder that has several litters at a time or more than a few a year. They just can't manage them properly, thats a kennel not a breeder.

Be sure they are comfortable with you going to their home, I always meet my puppies parents, yet some people pick puppies based on websites alone.

I would be skeptical of any breeder that is quick to meet you somewhere or ship a puppy to you. 

The breeder should have as many if not more questions for you as you do for them. They should be concerned with the future lifestyle of their young pups. 


Good luck on your search and I hope you find a puppy you adore, but not too much : )


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Welcome EdmundJ! They had the sire on site? Cool that you got to meet both parents.


----------



## EJQ (May 13, 2003)

MaggieRoseLee said:


> I agree with doggiedad! Forget about the 'protection' and work on finding a 'responsible' breeder that has a program you support and dogs you love!
> 
> Have you seen this site yet? The more you read and remember from it the more impressed a good breeder will be with you (and more able to weed out poor breeders for YOU) http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/welcome-gsd-faqs-first-time-owner/162231-how-find-puppy.html <--click that
> 
> ...


Hi there - :welcome: aboard.

MaggieRoseLee has just about summed it up. Be sure to let us know when the puppy arrives - and don't forget to include photos!!!


----------



## Danielle609 (Jun 18, 2011)

Hi!! I am also from Michigan! May I ask who you went to visit? I too am puppy-less but I have my breeder picked out. Just waiting for life situations to become ideal before we bring a puppy home! Good luck with your search! Also, just incase you wanted more breeders to check out in Michigan I have heard good things about Alta-Tollhaus (Showline Alta-Tollhaus German Shepherd Dogs ) and Wildhaus ( Working line (Wildhaus Kennels, Working German Shepherd Breeder in Michigan) ) I will personally be driving to Illinois for a puppy when I am ready. Remember that all puppies are cute, pick a good breeder, not a cute puppy


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

With GSDs, I think it's imperative to buy your puppy from parents that are OFA certified (or similar) for hips and elbows and preferably Denegerative Myelopathy as well. Those three conditions plague the German Shepherd breed and if you can get a pup whose parents are clear from the diseases you're really stacking the deck in your favor to avoid heartache and great expense.

I'm absolutely not worried about meeting the sire. I'd rather my breeder use a top-quality stud that they don't own than the closest thing with testicles. (Obviously this is a false dichotomy. If they own an excellent quality stud that happens to be a good genetic match for their bitch, so much the better.) 

I want a breeder who is a student of the breed. Someone who's a bigger nerd than I am about the founder of the breed, its purpose, the standard, the genetics of the breed in general and their dog in particular. Someone who evaluates their dog in some sort of trial venue instead of "He's a nice dog. He barks at bad guys and doesn't bite the kids."

Also, I agree with the others about protection. In the 21st century, anything scary enough that _I'm_ afraid of it, I don't want attacking my dog either.


----------



## EdmundJ (Jan 21, 2012)

Thanx, tmnba, emoore, daniel and onyx. Yes the sire was there on "loan" from a friend in California. 

Any one have experiences in terms of favoring male over female or vice versa. I will not be looking to be a breeder. Aside from obvious differnce in size and males tendency to mark territories are there any differences?


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Ah, so you went to Alta-Tollhaus. Sire is from the breeder's program. Gavin? Males/females=personal choice. Marking can be managed with training...


----------



## EdmundJ (Jan 21, 2012)

Hi! everyone! When visiting a breeder is it bad form to take pictures or ask to take pictures of the pups?


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

EdmundJ said:


> Hi! everyone! When visiting a breeder is it bad form to take pictures or ask to take pictures of the pups?


Not bad form to ask. Just be gracious if he/she says no.


----------



## Josie/Zeus (Nov 6, 2000)

Hello and welcome! My dog is from Alta Tollhaus as well. Koda is 10 months old and currently training PSA. 

Please post a lots of pics, we love photos here.


----------

